# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  EASIEST SCANDINAVIAN LANGUAGE
What do you think is the easiest scandinavian language. . considering you think about, pronounciation, sounds, grammar, the way in which they make there endings for the words eg. Bok, Boka-Boken, etc 
All replies will be really appreciated. . because i am wanting to learn a new language. . .and well. . i have a lot of want to learn a scandinavian one. . i don

----------


## VendingMachine

Faeroese. Enjoy. (Why do they call me a sadist?  ::  )

----------


## Kamion

f

----------

faroese   ::   i dont know if i like the sound of that

----------


## Atyp

They're joking I'm sure.  ::   
Faroese and Icelandic are the most archaic and have the most complicated word conjugation, but beacuse they are also the smallest there's probably no reason to learn them unless you plan on living there or you're really into Bj

----------


## VendingMachine

IMHO Danish has the sweetest pronunciation of them all - just listen to native speakers say "roedgroed med floede", I'm sure you'll be smitten by that heavenly language.  
2Swedes: just don't start, all right? Hot potato in your mouth and all that _skitsnack_ - we mock what we don't understand.   ::

----------

> IMHO Danish has the sweetest pronunciation of them all - just listen to native speakers say "roedgroed med floede", I'm sure you'll be smitten by that heavenly language.

 ..... heavenly language  ::  ...... are you being forced to write that  :P  ::

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Wow I had no idea Danish was a Scandanavian language. What are all of them? Sorry this is off topic.

----------

> Wow I had no idea Danish was a Scandanavian language. What are all of them? Sorry this is off topic.

 Danish, Norwegen and Swedish are usually referred to as Scandinavian language(s), because of the close relation between the three of them. Just as well as you can consider them three individual languages, they can be considered dialects of the same. That's an never ending discussion  ::

----------


## VendingMachine

I just love the sound of Danish - it's music to my ears, is Danish. To me it's the most beautiful language in the world.

----------

> I just love the sound of Danish - it's music to my ears, is Danish. To me it's the most beautiful language in the world.

 .... but its no melodic at all - it just goes "da da da da da" .... like a shutgun, unlike for instance swedish or some of the southern european languages who are melodic in their tunes and sounds. 
Never heard anybody have that kinda affection for danish before. Your truely unique, since most people find danish ugly or at best not very pretty :P

----------


## VendingMachine

Most people? And who are these 'most people'? A link at the organisation which carried out this survey, please.
As for da da da da da - dat's bollocks, Danish doesn't sound like that at all. And Swedish and Norwegian - those horrible tonal languages - they give me headache with their ugly lilts. And Danish women sound so damn sexy when they speak their language. 
Anyway, you're going to have to live with the fact that tastes differ - I think Danish is the most beautiful language in the world and I couldn't care less what others might think. There are at least 5 million people in this world who share my view. 
P.S. Man belaanes af en bedaarende udsigt - where the hell is your da da da da in this sentence? You could sing it - man belaaaaaanes af en bedaaaaaaarende udsigt. Stick your da da da da up your khyber, mate.

----------

> Most people? And who are these 'most people'? A link at the organisation which carried out this survey, please.
> As for da da da da da - dat's bollocks, Danish doesn't sound like that at all. And Swedish and Norwegian - those horrible tonal languages - they give me headache with their ugly lilts. And Danish women sound so darn sexy when they speak their language. 
> Anyway, you're going to have to live with the fact that tastes differ - I think Danish is the most beautiful language in the world and I couldn't care less what others might think. There are at least 5 million people in this world who share my view.

 Oh sheesh .... are you defensive of the danes and their language   ::  
Anyway I think I know more about those 5 millions then you do, but I'll let it slide instead. Who wants to argue with a man who find native danish speaking women sexy   ::   
Du f

----------

> P.S. Man belaanes af en bedaarende udsigt - where the hell is your da da da da in this sentence? You could sing it - man belaaaaaanes af en bedaaaaaaarende udsigt. Stick your da da da da up your khyber, mate.

 PS. .... mener du ikke betages af en bed

----------


## Zhenya

hehe.........................................hehe

----------


## Zhenya

Vending machine - how do you now what's scandinavian  ::  ?

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  P.S. Man belaanes af en bedaarende udsigt - where the hell is your da da da da in this sentence? You could sing it - man belaaaaaanes af en bedaaaaaaarende udsigt. Stick your da da da da up your khyber, mate.   PS. .... mener du ikke betages af en bed&aring;rende udsigt

 smart @rse. belaanes. det er fra en tegnefilm.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Vending machine - how do you now what's scandinavian  ?

 Because my _farmor_ had everything to do with everything Scandinavian, that's how.

----------

[quote=K][quote=VendingMachine]
PS. .... mener du ikke betages af en bed

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by K        Originally Posted by VendingMachine  PS. .... mener du ikke betages af en bed&aring;rende udsigt    smart @rse. belaanes. det er fra en tegnefilm.   
> Not trying to be smart grumphy, Im asking because the sentence does not make any real sense to me. Its my native tounge, not yours, so there are grounds for a mix up. Though your danish is very good ......    
> Can you pronounce equally good ?

 Ha-ha-ha, you're lying through your teeth. Danish is as much a native language to you as Swahili is to me. This was actually taken from a script written by a Danish linguistics professor. You've just turned yourself into a real laughing stock, mate. Btw, I pronounce my Danish with a thick jydske accent, you wouldn't even understand it, not being a native speaker of Danish. 
Aren't you that guy who came here once claiming he was a native speaker of Norwegian but it turned out he was a Croatian immigrant as his writings were full of carry-overs from Croatian? I showed his writings to a Norwegian friend of mine and he immidiately identified him as an imposter. I think you're that guy - you thought you'd make a comeback, dressed up as a Dane this time, didn't you? Oh yes, that must be you. Ha-ha-ha, caught you again. Your attempt at correcting that perfectly written sentence reveals a typical carry-over from Croatian - I've just consulted a very good language specialist - a Dane who is a professor of Slavic languages and who is actually bilingual in Croation as his mother was a Croat. You are Croatian, mate.

----------


## bad manners

Summarising this thread. Danish women are hott. They've got that hott thing up their throats. 
P.S. Is there anything else that is hott about them? 
P.S.S. Croatian women are not, they ain't got nutin up 'em throats.

----------


## Zhenya

> Because my farmor had everything to do with everything Scandinavian, that's how.

  hehe I should have figured.....You are from Denmark VM?

----------


## VendingMachine

> Because my farmor had everything to do with everything Scandinavian, that's how.
> 			
> 		   hehe I should have figured.....You are from Denmark VM?

 No. I'm from Russia. But me nana had everything to do with Denmark. Everything.

----------

> Ha-ha-ha, you're lying through your teeth. Danish is as much a native language to you as Swahili is to me. This was actually taken from a script written by a Danish linguistics professor. You've just turned yourself into a real laughing stock, mate. Btw, I pronounce my Danish with a thick jydske accent, you wouldn't even understand it, not being a native speaker of Danish. 
> Aren't you that guy who came here once claiming he was a native speaker of Norwegian but it turned out he was a Croatian immigrant as his writings were full of carry-overs from Croatian? I showed his writings to a Norwegian friend of mine and he immidiately identified him as an imposter. I think you're that guy - you thought you'd make a comeback, dressed up as a Dane this time, didn't you? Oh yes, that must be you. Ha-ha-ha, caught you again. Your attempt at correcting that perfectly written sentence reveals a typical carry-over from Croatian - I've just consulted a very good language specialist - a Dane who is a professor of Slavic languages and who is actually bilingual in Croation as his mother was a Croat. You are Croatian, mate.

 I saw this response late last night and went to bed with a big grin. Me, a croat ... huhh .... why not Serb or Chinese. You are a funny man. Though Im sure it wasnt ment to be funny  
(Sorry .... am I messing with your ego now. Lovely temper by the way - very russian )   
Anyway I AM, I really am danish, born and raised, danish pasport, live in Copenhagen and guess what .... Im fluent in danish, not in swahili. Oh, and while we are at it, Im not a mate either.

----------


## Kamion

Abuse of smilies....

----------

> Abuse of smilies....

 What do you mean by abuse - are smilies not allowed on this board ?  
I saw someone had postet pics and hence didnt think it would be wrong.   ::

----------


## Kamion

Of course they are allowed but they are like alcohol. When used properly they are okey, and sometimes even charming, but when used too much they become dangerous and make you go out of control. Not to mention the breath issues...

----------

> Of course they are allowed but they are like alcohol. When used properly they are okey, and sometimes even charming, but when used too much they become dangerous and make you go out of control. Not to mention the breath issues...

 Hmmm .... yes, I understand but for me it allready is an exeption. Not everyday Im practically blown of a board and called croat, and told my native language isnt mine.  ::

----------


## Kamion

> Originally Posted by Kamion  Of course they are allowed but they are like alcohol. When used properly they are okey, and sometimes even charming, but when used too much they become dangerous and make you go out of control. Not to mention the breath issues...   Hmmm .... yes, I understand but for me it allready is an exeption. Not everyday Im practically blown of a board and called croat, and told my native language isnt mine.

 Ha ha, no you have to get used to our dear, dear VM   ::

----------


## VendingMachine

Of course you are a Croat, you may stomp your feet and pull your hair and do lots of other horribly cruel things to yourself but it won't change the fact that you're just about as Danish as I am Vietnamese. I mean if the cap fits you must wear it. Everything points at you, me old bean - that Croat who came here once wouldn't get an account just like you and I trust my professor - he's a real Dane, born and bred, something we can't say about you. You're Croatian. You've been nailed, me old bean. Give yourself up.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Oh, and while we are at it, Im not a mate either.

 I am very sorry to hear thet. But please don't let it get you dine. We're a very fine body of men here, aren't we, cheps?

----------

> Of course you are a Croat, you may stomp your feet and pull your hair and do lots of other horribly cruel things to yourself but it won't change the fact that you're just about as Danish as I am Vietnamese. I mean if the cap fits you must wear it. Everything points at you, me old bean - that Croat who came here once wouldn't get an account just like you and I trust my professor - he's a real Dane, born and bred, something we can't say about you. You're Croatian. You've been nailed, me old bean. Give yourself up.

 Well, well, well .... my sweet little hot tempered swahili speaking vietnamese   ::   
Jeg er desv

----------


## VendingMachine

*K*
Ha-ha-ha, du KAN dansk, men ikke saerlig godt. Dansk er du bestemt ikke. Sorry, lass, too many mistakes in your post. Your _kroathed_ is obvious. Go fool someone else. *People on this board don't believe you*.

----------

> *K*
> Ha-ha-ha, du KAN dansk, men ikke saerlig godt. Dansk er du bestemt ikke. Sorry, lass, too many mistakes in your post. Your _kroathed_ is obvious. Go fool someone else. *People on this board don't believe you*.

 Du er fanme utrolig ....  !   ::   
Ja, gu kan jeg dansk - og nej, der er ikke s

----------


## Линдзи

> Of course they are allowed but they are like alcohol. When used properly they are okey, and sometimes even charming, but when used too much they become dangerous and make you go out of control. Not to mention the breath issues...

   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> Ja, gu kan jeg dansk - og nej, der er ikke s&aelig;rlig mange fejl i det jeg skrev - det er nemlig mit modersm&aring;l. Moders m&aring;l, du ved, det sprog man taler, t&aelig;nker og dr&oslash;mmer.

 Pathetic. No ammount of Danish you pour into this thread is ever going to make us believe you are Danish - we know you are Croatian - your cover's been blown by professionals who've exposed more spies than you can shake a stick at. Tough luck, my girl.  
P.S. Why don't you get yourself a proper account?

----------


## Khalida

> Originally Posted by K  Ja, gu kan jeg dansk - og nej, der er ikke s&aelig;rlig mange fejl i det jeg skrev - det er nemlig mit modersm&aring;l. Moders m&aring;l, du ved, det sprog man taler, t&aelig;nker og dr&oslash;mmer.   Pathetic. No ammount of Danish you pour into this thread is ever going to make us believe you are Danish - we know you are Croatian - your cover's been blown by professionals who've exposed more spies than you can shake a stick at. Tough luck, my girl.  
> P.S. Why don't you get yourself a proper account?

 I just did one hour ago, but I didnt felt I needed one, since it was only the Scandinavian lounge that attracted my attention, when I came here to look up something on russian names and nicknames. I primarely ative on another board.  
PS. Im still danish - get that ya swahili speaking vietnamese !   ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> I just did one hour ago

 Welcome aboard. Again.   

> , but I didnt felt I needed one, since it was only the Scandinavian lounge that attracted my attention, when I came here to look up something on russian names and nicknames. I primarely ative on another board.

 Yet you fixed yourself one. How very shrewd of you. Obviously you're surprised and intrigued by my connections in the world of forensic linguistics and the fact that I blew your cover exposing your Croatian background before you'd had the chance to utter Jacob Soerensen. Stick around a bit longer, you ain't seen nothing yet.   

> PS. Im still danish - get that ya swahili speaking vietnamese !

 No, you are not. You aren't Danish, you are Croatian. This board knows you too well to believe in that sort of fairytales.

----------


## BlackMage

how is the O with a slash through it pronounced?

----------


## Khalida

> how is the O with a slash through it pronounced?

 Sorta like the _i_ in first  ::

----------


## Khalida

> Originally Posted by Khalida  Obviously you're surprised and intrigued by my connections in the world of forensic linguistics and the fact that I blew your cover exposing your Croatian background before you'd had the chance to utter Jacob Soerensen. Stick around a bit longer, you ain't seen nothing yet.

 Yes - indeed I find it facinating to all of a sudden be croat. This does not happen every day. Neither does it happen every day that Im told my mother toungue isnt mine, and my danish is totally flawed and screwed.   ::   ::   
I can even pronounce "R

----------


## VendingMachine

> Yes - indeed I find it facinating to all of a sudden be croat.

 Doesn't work here. Nope. We won't let you weasel your way out of being what you really are by pushing this discussion towards realms of pure sophistry.   

> This does not happen every day. Neither does it happen every day that Im told my mother toungue isnt mine, and my danish is totally flawed and screwed.

 I'm very sorry, but you've been exposed by professionals. I'm afraid you're going to have to learn to live with it.
[quote]I can even pronounce "R

----------


## Khalida

> That's not a difficult one to pronounce at all. For some reason many Danes think that foreigners find it hard to pronounce *but we don't*. However, I do know that many Croats may have a problem with the soft d - may I suggest you pronounce it as a Jutland farmer would, that way it'd be easier for you.

 Bla bla bla... most foreigners has big problems with pronouncing that, and the reason I know, is because most foreigners are asked to pronounce it, for us to have a good laugh. Usually they retaliate with something from back home. Eventually it can be learned - exept the french, they are forever doomed, they just cant learn to pronounce danish. Horrible accent they have  ::    

> P.S. You see, I once wanted to leave this forum and come back under a new nick but they told me they'd recognise me anyway. You know, we all leave our "fingerprints" all over when we come here and you're no exception. Not being exactly a master of disguise you didn't even change your methods of operation - I just put two and two together, collected the evidence, ran a coupla checks and consulted the boffins. Sorry, mate (and we know you're not a girl), got ya bang to rights.

 I agree you would indeed be easily detected. You are stobborn beyound belief. One day Im going to publish this thread as a book called "My life as a croat : Inspired by a Russian. It'll be a bestseller   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bad manners

> Eventually it can be learned - exept the french, they are forever doomed, they just cant learn to pronounce danish. Horrible accent they have

 Applies equally to any other language. They just can't. Probably because the sounds of their language are horrible in the first place.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Bla bla bla... most foreigners has big problems with pronouncing that, and the reason I know, is because most foreigners are asked to pronounce it, for us to have a good laugh. Usually they retaliate with something from back home.

 They don't. That's what many Danes think but they don't. Funny that they managed to indoctrinate you - as a Croat you shouldn't be receptive to that kind of nonsence.    

> Eventually it can be learned - exept the french, they are forever doomed, they just cant learn to pronounce danish. Horrible accent they have

 There are no difficult sounds in those three words, most who fail to pronounce them do so on purpose out of sheer politeness towards the Danish peoplekins' wee tonguekins. As for the French being the worst, well, it's all relative, you know. The Danes are probably the worst speakers of French.    

> I agree you would indeed be easily detected. You are stobborn beyound belief.

 Methinks, laddikins, 'tis you who's being stubborn.    

> One day Im going to publish this thread as a book called "My life as a croat : Inspired by a Russian. It'll be a bestseller

 And I'll sue your wee bottom off for plagiarism.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by Khalida  Eventually it can be learned - exept the french, they are forever doomed, they just cant learn to pronounce danish. Horrible accent they have    Applies equally to any other language. They just can't. Probably because the sounds of their language are horrible in the first place.

 Not horrible, just different.

----------


## Zhenya

You seem to have monopoly on the danish, VendingMachine?   ::   
No, I like the east scandinavian languages better, Swedish and Finnish. And, Yes the proffessor I have been asking, refers to finnish just like that - scandinavian...  ::   
I hope this gets you going as always! 
Puhun suomea ja svenska  ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> You seem to have monopoly on the danish, VendingMachine?

 Absolutely.    

> No, I like the east scandinavian languages better, Swedish and Finnish. And, Yes the proffessor I have been asking, refers to finnish just like that - scandinavian...

 Suomen kieli ei ole skandinavian kieli - sun professori on vitun idiootti. Katso:  http://encyclopedia.thefreedictionary.c ... 20language http://www.wordiq.com/definition/Finnish_language   

> I hope this gets you going as always!

 Instigator!   

> Puhun suomea ja svenska

 .. ja ruotsia, tyhma.

----------


## bad manners

> Originally Posted by bad manners        Originally Posted by Khalida  Eventually it can be learned - exept the french, they are forever doomed, they just cant learn to pronounce danish. Horrible accent they have    Applies equally to any other language. They just can't. Probably because the sounds of their language are horrible in the first place.   Not horrible, just different.

 Yep, as "different" as the Russian "пиво" to a Ukranian.

----------


## Khalida

> Originally Posted by Khalida  I agree you would indeed be easily detected. You are stobborn beyound belief.   Methinks, laddikins, 'tis you who's being stubborn.

 Nope - it is you since I am danish, and has been all my life. I have no idear why you insist I am croat, but its somewhat funny. Anyway this is hopeless since you stay hellbound on me being croat - even though Im fluent in danish. 
What the hell am I supposed to do - scan my passport along with a pic where Im sitting on the lap of the little mermaid downtown   ::   *LOL*

----------


## bad manners

> What the hell am I supposed to do - scan my passport along with a pic where Im sitting on the lap of the little mermaid downtown    *LOL*

 Just use your voice. You know... Danish female glottals... do wonders to VendingMachine...

----------


## Khalida

> Originally Posted by Khalida  What the hell am I supposed to do - scan my passport along with a pic where Im sitting on the lap of the little mermaid downtown    *LOL*   Just use your voice. You know... Danish female glottals... do wonders to VendingMachine...

 Using voice isnt that easy on a bulletin board and glottal stops does not work well in writing.  
Hey, but thanks for the suggestion - if there are any other they will be well received  ::

----------


## bad manners

> Using voice isnt that easy on a bulletin board

 I'm 'fraid that might just stoke up Vendor's flames.

----------


## Khalida

> Originally Posted by Khalida  Using voice isnt that easy on a bulletin board   I'm 'fraid that might just stoke up Vendor's flames.

 Im afraid that impossible, I don't know how. Im not a high-tech genious. 
I guess I just have to run him tired. Women know how to do that to men  ::   :P

----------


## bad manners

> Originally Posted by bad manners        Originally Posted by Khalida  Using voice isnt that easy on a bulletin board   I'm 'fraid that might just stoke up Vendor's flames.   Im afraid that impossible, I don't know how. Im not a high-tech genious. 
> I guess I just have to run him tired. Women know how to do that to men   :P

 Women also know how to get men do some things for them. Like voice recording.  ::

----------


## VendingMachine

[quote=bad manners] 

> Originally Posted by "bad manners":ln0r33ao        Originally Posted by Khalida  Eventually it can be learned - exept the french, they are forever doomed, they just cant learn to pronounce danish. Horrible accent they have    Applies equally to any other language. They just can't. Probably because the sounds of their language are horrible in the first place.   Not horrible, just different.

 Yep, as "different" as the Russian "пиво" to a Ukranian.[/quote:ln0r33ao]Ha-ha-ha, поубивав бы всих....  Now, that was funny. I remember buying food in France - that'll be 11.20, sir - elv*a*ng eh too-en-t*ee*  ::   ::   ::

----------


## VendingMachine

*Khalida*, we're not silly here you know - we don't need your photoes done in Photoshop or your 'recordings' made by a real Danish person - we know they exist, Danish people, and they speak. Danish. But you're Croatian all the same.

----------


## Khalida

> *Khalida*, we're not silly here you know - we don't need your photoes done in Photoshop or your 'recordings' made by a real Danish person - we know they exist, Danish people, and they speak. Danish. But you're Croatian all the same.

 Yes - you are being silly grumpy. Indeed you are, because nothing you say, can or will change my nationality. 
Im glad you at least accept the existence of danes, that's one small step  towards finally accepting, that it is not a total insane claim.  ::   :P

----------


## mike

> What the hell am I supposed to do - scan my passport along with a pic where Im sitting on the lap of the little mermaid downtown    *LOL*

 I can post your IP address to the whole board if you want.  It is indeed from Denmark.

----------


## Zhenya

> Suomen kieli ei ole skandinavian kieli - sun professori on vitun idiootti

  hehe   

> .. ja ruotsia, tyhma.

 Да, знаю! Jag bara gillar att v

----------


## Khalida

> Suomen kieli ei ole skandinavian kieli - sun professori on vitun idiootti
> 			
> 		   hehe 
> [quote:3j3gbzqs].. ja ruotsia, tyhma.

 Да, знаю! Jag bara gillar att v

----------


## Khalida

> Originally Posted by Khalida  What the hell am I supposed to do - scan my passport along with a pic where Im sitting on the lap of the little mermaid downtown    *LOL*   I can post your IP address to the whole board if you want.  It is indeed from Denmark.

 Nah... no need to pasty my entire IP onto the board, but yes indeed it does start with the didgets 195 for Denmark  ::

----------


## Zhenya

Yes it seems!   ::

----------


## Zhenya

Yes but that's where I get confused - Finland and Sweden was one country for over 600 years - and during that period, either: Wasn't Any of them part of Scandinavia? or if, Sweden was (is), Then of course what's now Finland must have been to!? And of course more back in time, the bay that now separates S. and F. did not exist......so what was then Scandinavia?   ::

----------


## Khalida

> Yes but that's where I get confused - Finland and Sweden was one country for over 600 years - and during that period, either: Wasn't Any of them part of Scandinavia? or if, Sweden was (is), Then of course what's now Finland must have been to!? And of course more back in time, the bay that now separates S. and F. did not exist......so what was then Scandinavia?

 I understand you are confused, but there really arent any rule here. The four countries cling together throughout history. The term Scandinavia was invented to exclude Finns, from something they are naturally part of. 
The argument therefore goes both ways. They were artificially excluded and thefore part of - or you can cling to the not part of, because the term was invented to exclude. 
Finns can be both in and out of the Scandinavian term, depending on how they view them self. They dont really meet any objections from the other three countries when they use it.  
...so whatever you think is ok.  ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by mike        Originally Posted by Khalida  What the hell am I supposed to do - scan my passport along with a pic where Im sitting on the lap of the little mermaid downtown    *LOL*   I can post your IP address to the whole board if you want.  It is indeed from Denmark.   Nah... no need to pasty my entire IP onto the board, but yes indeed it does start with the didgets 195 for Denmark

 So? And what does it prove? That you know how to set up your browser to use a free proxy located in Denmark? You're Croatian no matter where you're at. You can travel to Honolulu and browse the net through a Zimbabwean proxy but you will still be Croatian.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Don't get to ruff on me this time VM

  

> Here is one of the best site, that explains how and why   http://www.wordiq.com/definition/Scandinavia

 For crying out loud, I have already posted this link on this board (in another thread) and either *Zhenya* couldn't be bothered to effing read it or he read it but since it was coming from me he chose to pretend he hadn't noticed it. Nice.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Suomen kieli ei ole skandinavian kieli - sun professori on vitun idiootti
> 			
> 		   hehe 
> [quote:263yftoj].. ja ruotsia, tyhma.

 Да, знаю! Jag bara gillar att v

----------


## VendingMachine

[quote=Zhenya] 

> .. ja ruotsia, tyhma.

 Да, знаю! Jag bara gillar att v

----------


## Zhenya

heh, thanks for those answeres (and badmannering me up, :: )  both Khalida, and VM...I agree with what you say. 
Of course it's mainly culturally that S. and F. have things incommon, not lingually (exept for some mutual loan words (which are very welcome) like, "Koulu, Katu, Poika, penkki, kauppungi" and so on.... 
VM you speak both S. and F.?

----------


## Khalida

> So? And what does it prove? That you know how to set up your browser to use a free proxy located in Denmark? You're Croatian no matter where you're at. You can travel to Honolulu and browse the net through a Zimbabwean proxy but you will still be Croatian.

 ..... and why would anybody go through all that to fool you   ::   ::   
Either you really do think Im croatian, which is absolutely insane  or you allready know Im not, but are to stubborn to admit you were wrong. There is no other explanation.  
You were this stubborn as a kid to   ::   :P

----------


## bad manners

Badmannerian in some obscure language? Badmannerian is being slightly better mannered than that.

----------


## Kamion

> heh, thanks for those answeres (and badmannering me up,)  both Khalida, and VM...I agree with what you say. 
> Of course it's mainly culturally that S. and F. have things incommon, not lingually (exept for some mutual loan words (which are very welcome) like, "Koulu, Katu, Poika, penkki, kauppungi" and so on.... 
> VM you speak both S. and F.?

 Should these words be similar in Swedish and Finnish? I don

----------


## bad manners

"Cat" is "kissa". Same word as in Russian (one of the three).

----------


## Kamion

> "Cat" is "kissa". Same word as in Russian (one of the three).

 kissa in Swedish is pee... What a pleasant coincidence

----------


## bad manners

Really? I always thought that most European languages had "pi-" (in a phonetic alphabet) for that word.

----------


## Kamion

Maybe that

----------


## Zhenya

[quote]Should these words be similar in Swedish and Finnish? I don

----------


## Zhenya

Hehe urinera   ::

----------


## Zhenya

Just realized that finnish spelling is kaupunki, nothing else...  ::

----------


## BlackMage

In Russian I have heard that the word for Spanish female is the same as the word for Influenza...

----------


## Friendy

*VM, Khalida*
What if you two have a real-time conversation through some free internet telephony system (I know skype for example)?
There’s also another way: I’ll try to find some Danish forum and post your sentences that initiated your “Croatian” argument there and ask if there’s something wrong with them. What if both are correct and it’s just another example how different native speakers disagree about the usage of their language  ::  .

----------


## bad manners

Even if they meet in person, Vendor will maintain that the Croat sent some Danish hotty to trick him.  ::  I cannot see any lapse in that logic, though, it is perfectly OK.

----------


## Khalida

> *VM, Khalida*
> What if you two have a real-time conversation through some free internet telephony system (I know skype for example)?
> There’s also another way: I’ll try to find some Danish forum and post your sentences that initiated your “Croatian” argument there and ask if there’s something wrong with them. What if both are correct and it’s just another example how different native speakers disagree about the usage of their language  .

 ....and share my sexy glottal stops with Mr. Grumphy Bear ..... no way, he hasnt earned that   ::   ::   
If needed I could allways sweet talk some russians I know from another board to come here, but right now Im having fun. I like stubborn  :P

----------


## Khalida

> Even if they meet in person, Vendor will maintain that the Croat sent some Danish hotty to trick him.  I cannot see any lapse in that logic, though, it is perfectly OK.

   ::   ::   ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> ..... and why would anybody go through all that to fool you

 Because you'd rather die than acknowledge your defeat. You know your Danish is very good and you may even have tricked a Norwegian drunk or two on a ferry to Stavanger into thinking you are Danish, but that's not quite the kind of level which could trick _professionals_. You know, there was this bloke here once who pretended to be Norwegian but confronted with the errors he'd made in his posts he changed his tactics - he started to pose as a Saami shepherd or something. Naive that he was he was soon exposed again - Now, Saami _is_ a rare language but it isn't impossible to find educated native speakers of it, which I did and the little dunlop tyre left the forum in shame.   

> Either you really do think Im croatian, which is absolutely insane  or you allready know Im not, but are to stubborn to admit you were wrong.

 I'm sorry, Croatian boy, I'm pals with one of the world's most prominent linguists - and he happens to be Danish - born and bred - and he knows the type of mistakes that Croats make in their Danish for a) he is a professor of Slavic languages, b) he is married to a Croatian woman. I'm sorry, Croatian lad, I have perfectly good reasons to trust his judgement. I'm seldom wrong and when I am wrong I readily admit it. In this case, however, you're the one who's feeding us BS and I'm the one who's exposed your lies.

----------


## waxwing

> little dunlop tyre

  ::  .. this is very amusing for me but isn't the purpose of language to communicate? Do you really think people can follow stuff like that?

----------


## VendingMachine

> little dunlop tyre
> 			
> 		   .. this is very amusing for me but isn't the purpose of language to communicate? Do you really think people can follow stuff like that?

 I know people who duke of york 90% of the time like that. Welcome to British English, my Croatian china.

----------


## Kamion

[quote=Zhenya][quote]Should these words be similar in Swedish and Finnish? I don

----------


## Zhenya

En del ord

----------


## Khalida

> Originally Posted by Khalida  ..... and why would anybody go through all that to fool you      Because you'd rather die than acknowledge your defeat. You know your Danish is very good and you may even have tricked a Norwegian drunk or two on a ferry to Stavanger into thinking you are Danish, but that's not quite the kind of level which could trick _professionals_.      
> 			
> 				Either you really do think Im croatian, which is absolutely insane  or you allready know Im not, but are to stubborn to admit you were wrong.
> 			
> 		  I'm sorry, Croatian boy, I'm pals with one of the world's most prominent linguists - and he happens to be Danish - born and bred - and he knows the type of mistakes that Croats make in their Danish for a) he is a professor of Slavic languages, b) he is married to a Croatian woman. I'm sorry, Croatian lad, I have perfectly good reasons to trust his judgement.*  I'm seldom wrong and when I am wrong I readily admit it.* In this case, however, you're the one who's feeding us BS and I'm the one who's exposed your lies.

 
Link : Jubii.Woman, also known as chickenfarm - please not the join date, and feel free to browse postings. Though I doubt you'll find shoes, shopping and make-up the most facinating to read.   ::  
Alternative link : Pravda.ru Please note joindate and feel free to browse (through all that anti-russian crap people post. ::  )   
What can I say Im allmost looking forward to your next conspiration theory..... kinda like eagerly awaiting next empisode of a great thriller  :P

----------


## VendingMachine

*Khalida* 
There's someone at this other forum nicknamed "VendingMachine". He also posts to three more forums. Allegedly he comes from Botswana. That's what his profiles say. I'm that person. My proof is that the profile says the same: VendingMachine. Unfortunately, the location is different I'm not from Botswana, I'm from St Pete, Russia. So you can say that I took that person's nick. Borrowed, stole, whatever. But so did you, my stubborn Croatian lad. Just how does some Danish girl's profile at some obscure forum prove that you're that very same person? Sorry, lad, you're Croatian all the same.
You know, I can do a little search round internet forums and "borrow" some poor git's nickname and open an account here and then refer to that poor git's profile as "proof" of my identity.   ::   ::   ::  I've never laughed so heartily in all my born days, Khalida. We're not stupid here, Khalida, we see your moves before you even think of making them.

----------


## Zhenya

Why do you think he's Croatian?  ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> Why do you think he's Croatian?

 For ****'s sake, man, scroll up and read my posts, I've explained this a thousand times already.

----------


## Khalida

> *Khalida* 
> You know, I can do a little search round internet forums and "borrow" some poor git's nickname and open an account here and then refer to that poor git's profile as "proof" of my identity.     I've never laughed so heartily in all my born days, Khalida. We're not stupid here, Khalida, we see your moves before you even think of making them.

 The registrations dates are well over 1

----------


## Khalida

> Why do you think he's Croatian?

 
SHE, damn it, SHE !!    ::   ::

----------


## VendingMachine

[quote=Khalida]
The registrations dates are well over 1

----------


## VendingMachine

I've just ICQ'd the Khalida from that Pravda forum - *she has never heard of masterrussian*, which means - you guessed it - that *that Khalida has nothing to do with our Khalida*. It's a fair cop, innit, my dear Croatian friend? Probably you overlooked the ICQ field in that profile and so did I the first time I glanced at it. It was when I decided to study it a bit more carefully that I discovered that there was an ICQ number (whoops, my dear friend, whoops) there and naturally I contacted that person and that person turned out to be someone else.  Naturally, I triumphed.

----------


## Khalida

> I've just ICQ'd the Khalida from that Pravda forum - *she has never heard of masterrussian*, which means - you guessed it - that *that Khalida has nothing to do with our Khalida*. It's a fair cop, innit, my dear Croatian friend? Probably you overlooked the ICQ field in that profile and so did I the first time I glanced at it. It was when I decided to study it a bit more carefully that I discovered that there was an ICQ number (whoops, my dear friend, whoops) there and naturally I contacted that person and that person turned out to be someone else.  Naturally, I triumphed.

 Bla bla bla   ::

----------


## Zhenya

well all speculations, but VM couldn't this just be an amusing coinsidence, all of those Croatian connections you make...Im sure he could be mistaken for many other things...

----------


## Khalida

> well all speculations, but VM couldn't this just be an amusing coinsidence, all of those Croatian connections you make...Im sure he could be mistaken for many other things...

 You are tooo rational .... stop it, stop making sense   ::   :P

----------


## Zhenya

heh   ::

----------


## brett

At least in the early stages, Swedish is the easiest for an English speaker to learn.Danish pronunciation is harder to master.Though, my knowledge of Norwegian is minimal.Can someone tell me how much extra study would one have to do to speak Norwegian well, if they already speak a little Swedish and Danish.Is it half way between the two languages.
Stay away form Icelandic, if ease is your purpose.Finnish? HA! Beautiful language, but grammatically the most difficult language I've ever experienced.Unless you're Hungarian (or Turkish, which uses suffixes and stuffs letters in THE MIDDLE of word, of all places), then Finnish is a no go zone for ease of learning.
Previous persons here (quite a way back) said they thought Danish was a gorgeous language.Then others responded saying it was ugly.Well me? I think they're both right.In the right mouth, it's smooth and without abrupt sounds.Hence I agree that "Native Danish women sound sexy".But in the wrong mouth, people can sound (forgive political incorrectness) like they're retarded, especially when they shout.Because it is a mumbled language.It's the most touch-and-go, as far as aesthetics.I find that sometimes, I feel beauty when speaking it.Other times, I catch myself sounding mentally handi-capped.
I'm sure Danes would think it's quite funny people saying Danish pronunciation is hard.Because in fact, its really a lazier/minimal, therefore easier, version of the rest of Germanic language prounciation.The difficulty lays more in telling the difference bewteen two word that sound the same.It takes less energy to speak, but take more enrgy to listen.Swedish, English and German would be the total opposite.More energy to say the hard consonants, but easier to hear them when someone spits those consonants at you.I can't imagine many people in Denmark complaining "My teacher/friend/sister spits when they speak".

----------


## VendingMachine

> I can't imagine many people in Denmark complaining "My teacher/friend/sister spits when they speak".

 I know a person who's Danish and I'd rather ask for directions in Wales than have that guy make a speech in front of me.

----------

